

What happened to Google's Feedburner Beta? - dg-mid

Up until December I was using Google's Feedburner Beta interface, then it suddenly disappeared and reverted back to the old version with no explanation. Does anyone know what's going on?
======
sagacity
I remember reading a similar thread here in the last couple of weeks or so.
Perhaps, someone (more proficient than me) could dig it out and post it here
as a reference?

